# Patches for Beanies-Heat pressed on



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Ive been searching here on TSF off and on about embroidered patches and cant really find answers, sooooo...

Im thinking about getting some custom patches made and placing them on acrylic or cotton beanies. I know you can get "iron on" backing for them but am concerned that it wont hold to the stretchy material. 

I have a NFL Team beanie that has a team logo that is STUCK ON. You cant even pull it off. You can see the layer of glue on the edges. 

That is the type of gluing process I want. Anybody have any ideas on what type of adhesion that is?

Also the patch is on an acrylic beanie, so cant be too high of heat to adhere. 

I would have them all direct embroidered but I want the ability to place them on different colors, type and materials.

Larry


----------



## pokerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Larry:
I use an excellent factory in China to make all my patches. Most, we sew on but some have an adhesive backing for your type of application. If you send artwork to [email protected], we can have a quote for you within 24 hours (they are sleeping while we are working so we get the quotes in the morning). Just tell size and qty needed.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I make patches all the time I get my glue from Medeira that gets heat pressed on to the patch then you can heat press to about anything.


----------



## cmdslick (Apr 4, 2007)

I use a place called Popular Patch, they have fantastic pricing and they can get adhesive backing like you are looking for. I tend to use iron on but they can get anything I throw at them.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Smitty, do you mean, Digitizing Factory?

Also, digitizers right here in the US will stay up and digitize while you sleep. Lol


----------

